#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-11
<svaksha> General invite to -- #openhatch - a discussion participating in Open Source Communities -- -- Want to learn more about Openhatch? visit  http://openhatch.org/
<svaksha> we are discussing how to make it easier to contribute/search LP , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-October/003033.html
<hggdh> svaksha: hello, I would like to know how is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodeOfConductGuidelines proceeding, it at all
<svaksha> hggdh: hi. i'm not sure i understood what you mean
<maco> svaksha: i told him to ask you about it because he asked me whether there was still an effort with that, and id never seen it before, but you wrote it
 * svaksha notes that it is an OLD document
<maco> i assume he means are you still trying to get the CC to +1 it
<svaksha> maco: ah, ok
<hggdh> svaksha: yes, it is old (and also marked as draft). But it is good...
<hggdh> yes, it would be nice to keep on
<svaksha> maco: hggdh , afaik, the CC didnt approve it. maybe some points were taken to the existing official CoC
<svaksha> but this was just a draft made after some incidents in the ubuntu community
<svaksha> hggdh: thanks (re good)
<hggdh> yeah, I sort of remember the issues
<hggdh> svaksha: my pleasure. Pity it got blocked
 * svaksha shrugs
<svaksha> thanks for reminding me, i had forgotten it exists :)
<hggdh> yw
<svaksha> it needs polishing though...i'll be happy if you or anyone else wants to take it upon themselve to improve it
<svaksha> maybe even work on getting CC approval <-- a bonus :)
<AlanBell> interesting document, haven't seen that one before
<hggdh> svaksha: will try
<svaksha> the dispute resolution document and this came around the same time. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CodeOfConductDisputeResolution
 * svaksha thinks a CoC is complete when ALL points are addressed. Currently signing the CoC puts more conditions on those that agree, than on those that dont sign it. 
<AlanBell> isn't that the point?
<svaksha> also there is nothing in the CoC about DR <-- that is important
<svaksha> AlanBell: isnt that a loophole? one who does not sign it can get away with misbehaviour
<maco> in ubuntu fora (forums, irc, mailing lists) even non-signers are expected to abide by it
<svaksha> maco: i'm probably speaking with the old incidents in mind :)
<hggdh> well, there is a(n old) saying that goes something like 'when you enter a city, abide by its rules'. Not signing the CoC does not free one from abiding to it
<hggdh> so I do not see a loophole there. Having the CoC clears out the ground, and sets a minimum level. By signing it, I would be acknowledging I _intend_ to abide.
<hggdh> But, by not signing it I am also -- by default -- acknowledging that I either do not know of its existence, or do not care for it. But it still binds me
<hggdh> I remember the first article of the Penal Code of the country I was born in: "to nobody is given not knowing the law"
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> hggdh: I run into you in more places :)
<hggdh> nigelb: heh. I am not usually here, only came in to ask a Q
<nigelb> hggdh: ah :)
<czajkowski> .c
<akgraner> hggdh,  ignorantia iuris neminem excusat - ignorance of the law excuse no one :-)
<akgraner> excuses even
<nigelb> common in all legal sytems I think
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> at least on the two I know of ;-)
<JanC> actually it's common in government laws, but not in the "private laws" inside schools, companies, etc. (you often have to sign that you know the rules there)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-14
<AlanBell> pleia2: hypatia: elky: sooo that wasn't the most well attended meeting :) is the next one going to be scheduled for the thursday of UDS or do you want to schedule one before UDS?
<elky> AlanBell, ooh. Hmm. I don't know.
<nigelb> should have a bot ping us all when its time
<nigelb> or I should remember to add to my cal
<AlanBell> it is on the fridge calendar
<nigelb> but the fridge doesn't text me for the meeting, my cal does if I add it.
<elky> I also need to not get distracted by shoes.
<elky> These meetings unfortunately coincide with late-night shopping for here.
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, I'm on vacation and it looks like hypatia forgot, sorry about the meeting fail :(
<hypatia> oh crap
<hypatia> meeting?
<hypatia> :(
<AlanBell> there wasn't much to discuss anyhow
<AlanBell> totally up to you when the next meeting is, I just wanted to point out where it would naturally fall in relation to UDS and let you think now about when best to schedule the next meeting(s)
 * hypatia nods
<hypatia> worth thinking about
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-15
<pleia2> akgraner: congrats :) http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/ROSE-Blog-Rikki-s-Open-Source-Exchange/Announcing-our-new-Associate-Web-Editor
<elky> pleia2, our protege has all grown up!
<czajkowski> Talking tomorrow to masters students with some other friends http://dt230dt210.blogspot.com/2010/10/case-study-presentation-16-oct-2010.html
<valoriez> NICE!
 * valoriez mentions on the logged channel - got Kubuntu membership today!
<valoriez> \o/
<valoriez> one more female in the totals
<czajkowski> valoriez: congrats
<valoriez> thanks!
<AlanBell> 31/622 is 4.9839228 %
<maco> and if 1/18 of the next members are women, we cross the 5% line
<valoriez> that's awesome!
<valoriez> i'll go write to the u-w list, and see if someone doesn't shake loose
<valoriez> :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-11
<pleia2> ok, we have a blueprint page made! https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/communty-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> (thanks for the tips akgraner :))
<akgraner> pleia2 yw
<pleia2> akgraner, hypatia, can you take a look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals and update as needed? (it's fine to POSTPONE your items if they won't get done before UDS, we just need updates :))
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-12
<pleia2> jledbetter, will you be available to chair the meeting tomorrow? I have a company meeting
<pleia2> or anyone else :)
<akgraner> pleia2,  - I'll be available if no one else can chair
<pleia2> thank you akgraner! I'll let you know
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> We need one more session for Open Week  - suggestions?
<pleia2> akgraner: looks like you're it for meeting chair tomorrow, it's at 1PM eastern
<akgraner> okie dokie - :-)
<pleia2> let me know if you have any questions about agenda items: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<akgraner> adds it to my todo's and will do
<pleia2> much appreciated :)
<jledbetter> 4pm ET :)
<pleia2> oops, right
<pleia2> thanks jledbetter
<jledbetter> Yeah, might be time for a doodle to get a new time :)
<akgraner> I'll double check it with timeanddate - well b/c I'm a little OCD like that
<pleia2> yeah, don't believe me right now when it comes to time, I might even be back by 4PM
<akgraner> hehe
<pleia2> but my boss hasn't told me where or when our meeting is yet, so who knows :)
<pleia2> I'll get used to this time zone by the time I need to go home, then I'll readjust to california time before flying to florida
 * pleia2 headdesk
<nigelb> heh
<jledbetter> I adjust the west coast timezone instantly.... Adjusting to eastcoast takes days. So weird.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-13
<akgraner> pleia2, are you back yet or do I need to chair the meeting?
<akgraner> Meeting in like 3 minutes...:-)
<akgraner> Meeting time
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Oct 13 20:01:12 2011 UTC.  The chair is akgraner. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<akgraner> ok who is here for today's meeting
<jledbetter> o/
<jledbetter> Can't stay the whole time though. Have a meeting in a few.
<akgraner> Here's the agenda http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/October2011/Agenda?action=show&redirect=Meetings%2FAgenda
<akgraner> hey jledbetter! no worries - anyone else here for the meeting
<akgraner> it's a short list today
<akgraner> #topic Open Items
<akgraner> Oneiric Blueprint progress https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<akgraner> So I know I have an action item on this blueprint - I need to add the framework suggestions for the mentoring program that we pulled from other mentoring programs
<akgraner> sorry I haven't gotten to that yet
<akgraner> anyone else have thoughts about 11.04 blueprints
<Tubu> oops already begun... Hi all!
<akgraner> Tubu, hi! and welcome
<jledbetter> I'm not sure of the other items' status
<akgraner> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<akgraner> there are many todo's still on there if someone has a todo item that you know won't happen before UDS  mark it postponed and let's see about moving it to the -p blueprint
<akgraner> if that sounds ok with you all - since there aren't many people  here for the meeting I'll post that suggestion to the mailing list and see what everyone thinks
<akgraner> how's that sound?
<jledbetter> Sounds great
<akgraner> any comments about -O blueprints?
<akgraner> before I move on
<Tubu> sound ok
<akgraner> #topic New Items
<akgraner> ok so we need the status of a few items
<akgraner> CareerDays
<akgraner> comments from anyone?
<akgraner> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<akgraner> jledbetter, any comments or updates that you know of this one?
<akgraner> I know pleia2, jledbetter and myself have signed up for a day...
<jledbetter> akgraner, Not sure of any updates. pleia2 did hers already
<akgraner> yep there are  3 upcoming ones listed..
<akgraner> so I guess we need to recruit some more folks..:-)
<jledbetter> Indeed!
<akgraner> I've been horrible at blogging about this - I'll work on that
<akgraner> anyone else have comments on Career Days
<Tubu> no...
<Tubu> (sounds like an empty hall space... like everyone updating in 11.10... :o)
<akgraner> next up - Events/Competitions/AdaLovelace
<akgraner> ok so we extended the deadline for submission til tomorrow
<akgraner> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/AdaLovelace
<akgraner> we've got 5 people signed up - if you or anyone you know needs to add a project please encourage them add their project to the list
<pleia2> hello!
<akgraner> pleia2, there you are
<Tubu> hi pleia2
<pleia2> just got off the train and rushed up :)
<akgraner> :-) awesome
<akgraner> any thoughts on the competition?
<pleia2> we have 5 people who submitted, I wish we had more but it's not horrible and I think we can end it
<akgraner> that's fine with me but I don't know how others feel about it
<pleia2> it's already been extended a week
<akgraner> yep
<jledbetter> +1
<Dolasilla> (hello all sorry I'm very late...)
<Tubu> +1
<nigelb> ohai
<pleia2> everyone who submitted will get a free ebook, do we want to do just a quick survey monkey vote for favorites to win the two ubuntu user subscriptions?
<nigelb> as usual, I'm at the meeting most weird for my timezone. +1 for ending
<akgraner> pleia2, +1
<pleia2> (I don't think we need to be so strict as to only have team members vote, I doubt people will stuff the ballot ;))
<maco> sure
<akgraner> who wants that action item to create the poll and get it added to the blog, mailing list etc...
<pleia2> I'll do it
<akgraner> #action pleia2 to close the poll and get information out to various sites about it
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to close the poll and get information out to various sites about it
<akgraner> anything else in reference to the competition
<pleia2> I'll touch base with valorie real quick to to confirm we can give 5 ebooks (I think they were willing to give that many)
<akgraner> ok then moving on
<pleia2> we have until tomorrow anyway :)
<akgraner> cool :-)  thanks pleia2 - one the 2 people are selected I'll contact them and get their comp subs to them
<akgraner> s/one/once
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> anything else?
<akgraner> (about competition)
<akgraner> if not they Blueprints for this -P cycle
<akgraner> Precise Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<akgraner> pleia2, created this bp (thank you pleia2)
<MichelleQ> I'm tardy. :-(
<pleia2> it's blank \o/
<akgraner> pleia2, I suggested before you arrived that if items on the -O one were still in the todo
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> the to mark them postponed and move them to this one
<pleia2> I think most of the mentoring stuff needs to be moved over
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I can do that if you want
<pleia2> I'm working hard to get the wiki theme done before UDS, but we probably won't get to final final by then
<akgraner> I think nigelb and I can get an outline up before UDS
<pleia2> (thanks to Tubu for helping so much with that!)
<akgraner> but everything else will need to be moved over
<pleia2> ok, so maybe we need to touch base with hypatia about her items, and see if she wants to keep them for next cycle?
<pleia2> if not we'll redistribute them
<akgraner> do you want me to email her then based on what she says add stuff to the new bp
<pleia2> that'd be great :)
<akgraner> #action follow up with members about their -O blueprint items, update -P blueprint based on those findings
<meetingology> ACTION: follow up with members about their -O blueprint items, update -P blueprint based on those findings
<akgraner> pleia2, anything else in regard to the -P blueprint
<pleia2> since a bunch of team members can't attend UDS, is there anything folks want to bring up now for us to discuss then and add to the blueprint?
<pleia2> I already sent a mail to the list asking for input
<Tubu> (pleia2: my pleasure! :o)
<akgraner> pleia2, do we have a roadmap wiki for people to add to - sometimes it's easier to add to a wiki than the bp for some folks
<akgraner> do you think we need to create one?
<pleia2> we don't have a wiki yet, maybe we should make one
<akgraner> it can be anywhere a googledoc even
<akgraner> just some place people can add suggestions before and after UDS
<pleia2> I'll toss up a wiki page and link it to the description
<pleia2> that's what we've done in the past
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> any suggestions from anyone on items, goals, etc for the -P cycle?
<akgraner> #action pleia2 to create roadmap wiki and sent to mailing list
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to create roadmap wiki and sent to mailing list
<akgraner> ok anything else before we move on to announcements?
<akgraner> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> happy oneiric day!
<akgraner> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-October/000153.html
<akgraner> so if you haven't heard 11.10 is out  :-)
<pleia2> UDS is coming up in just over a couple weeks (starts the 31st of october), we'll have a session sometime during the week but schedules aren't firmed up until very late
<pleia2> I know akgraner, Pendulum, MichelleQ and I will be there
<pleia2> hopefully some others :)
<maco> i will too
<pleia2> oh good!
<nigelb> I wwill be there in spirit ;)
<akgraner> Cool sounds like we will have a good turnout
<akgraner> pleia2, the floor is yours for any other announcements
<akgraner> or anyone else
<pleia2> I don't think I have anything else
<akgraner> oh if you want to test drive Ubuntu Cloud you can do that again
<Dolasilla> me to at UDS
<pleia2> Dolasilla: oh yes, that's right!
<akgraner> Dolasilla, awesome!
<pleia2> oh, we need someone to do a career days session soon
<pleia2> I'm thinking we bump it to November since things are crazy this month
<akgraner> fine with me you want me to take that one or do you or jledbetter want it
<pleia2> jledbetter has volunteered to give one, and Jane emailed Cheri and I about it (we may just need to give her a date and try to pin down a good time)
<akgraner> oh good
<pleia2> I can probably take care of it, I'll touch base with Cheri
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> I'll not assign as an action item unless you want me too
<pleia2> nah, no need
<pleia2> that's it from me
<akgraner> https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<akgraner> there is the link to try ubuntu cloud - even I figured it out :-)
<akgraner> anything else from anyone?
<akgraner> ok thanks everyone
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Oct 13 20:37:58 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2011/ubuntu-women-project.2011-10-13-20.01.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks for chairing, akgraner!
<akgraner> pleia2, no problem it's been a while I was a little rusty  - snagging logs now - let me see if I can remember how this works :-)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> gosh it's tempting to take a nap before the release party
<akgraner> logs added - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20111013 and emailed link to the mailing list
<jledbetter> akgraner, Thank you :)
<akgraner> jledbetter, yw :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD
<pangolin>  http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/10/ubuntu-women-month-of-making-vote-now/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-15
<pleia2> thanks pangolin
<pangolin> thank you and to everybody who worked so hard on this latest project :)
<pangolin> you guys all rock!
<pangolin> err folks*
<pleia2> :)
<jledbetter> heh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday November 8th at 18:00 UTC
<Tubu> hi UW's!
<Tubu> I just see (on wiki.ubuntu-women.org) that meetings day and time are changed... or is it mistake!?
<Tubu> Are they held on the 2nd Thursday or Tuesday?
<Tubu> ... and at 20:00 or 18:00 UTC?
<pleia2> Tubu: they've been moved to the second tuesday at 18:00
<nigelb> ohai there pleia2
<pleia2> new leadership team, so we needed to make a new meeting time that works with them :)
<pleia2> hey nigelb
<Tubu> ok I will update french version with it
<pleia2> great
 * pleia2 working on team report for september, very belatedly
<Tubu> pleia2, how was the release party? :o)
<pleia2> Tubu: it was fun :) I lived in Philadelphia for several years so it was really great meeting up with old friends
<nigelb> oh!, pleia2, how did your presentation go?
<Tubu> nice!
<pleia2> nigelb: went well, I knew all 12 people who attended ;) so it was pretty casual and we had some good laughs
<nigelb> heh
<Tubu> I wish there was a UW in Europ too!
<pleia2> the Italian team has a pretty strong UW team
<pleia2> but I don't think any of the other countries have done anything really
<nigelb> There's a french WoMoz thing
<nigelb> (Women of Mozilla(?))
<pleia2> yeah, the womoz list is half french lately
 * pleia2 looks for link
<Tubu> ow thanks... (I made some searches about but indeed i didnt found much)
<pleia2> http://lists.womoz.org/mailman/listinfo/womoz
<Tubu> thanks
<pleia2> http://lists.womoz.org/pipermail/womoz/2011-September/001021.html was a recent french event
<pleia2> there are always so many events scattered all over the place, the Ada Initiative has been trying to get together an international calender for women in tech events: http://adainitiative.org/calendar/
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-10-09
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  9 18:02:12 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chair pleia2 Cheri703
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 pleia2
<pleia2> hi everyone, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<Deindre> hi!
<IdleOne> o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic Quantal Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> looks like we only have one item not yet marked POSTPONED or DONE - Cheri703 were you going to work with Pendulum on the blog post item?
<pleia2> either way we'll have to mark it as postponed
<Cheri703> I was, and completely forgot to ask her about it the other day, so...yes, we will tackle that soon, and can perhaps roll it over to be the very first DONE task of the next cycle?
<pleia2> sounds good, can you edit the blueprint?
<Cheri703> yeah
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to update -q blueprint so all items are at an end state
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to update -q blueprint so all items are at an end state
<pleia2> #topic Ubuntu Developer Summit coming up!
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-R
<pleia2> so, UDS is coming up in a few weeks :) http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Cheri703> I am adding that TODO to the r blueprint
<pleia2> I created the blueprint and wiki page above, for now we'll edit the wiki page (so the blog post items can go there) and at UDS we'll work to flesh out tasks on the blueprint
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> Do we know what time the UW session will be at UDS?
<pleia2> it'll give us a chance to talk about the item, maybe we want to alter it :) I was thinking we might ask a few follow-up questions for the interviews we post since it's been over 2 years for some of them
<Cheri703> well, day/time
<pleia2> nope, nothing gets scheduled until quite late
<Cheri703> good idea
<pleia2> I'm going to ask if we can get it on thursday though
<pleia2> since that's the day Dosilla will be there for
<Deindre> I'll be there too :)
<pleia2> oh great!
<Cheri703> I'll attend remotely
<Deindre> I'm very excited to know you all :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> so please feel welcome to edit that wiki page with ideas so we can discuss them at UDS, even if you can't make it yourself in person or remotely
<pleia2> I also sent a note to the list on Saturday
<pleia2> #topic Request for an Ubuntu Women OpenWeek Session
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable
<Cheri703> I got a request from JoseeAntonioR to see if we can rustle up an OpenWeek session about the UW team
<Cheri703> I don't know that I can do it, as I have a TON of stuff going on, and I know pleia2 is headed to Ghana, so any volunteers?
<Cheri703> in his words "openweek is about having people say what they do in different teams, and how can others contribute to it"
<pleia2> we've done a few of these in the past, this is the one from May: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/04/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:00
<pleia2> anyone who wishes to do this is welcome to steal all my content :)
<Deindre> I can give an hand :)
<Cheri703> the timetable page is basically "any time that is open, someone can claim
<Cheri703> ok, awesome Deindre, thanks!
<Cheri703> I will ping JoseeAntonioR and have him get in touch with you about details, is that ok?
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to put Deindre in touch with JoseeAntonioR re: UOW session
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to put Deindre in touch with JoseeAntonioR re: UOW session
<Cheri703> take a look at the timetable and decide when you'd like to do it
<pleia2> it's always good to have a few people available during the session in case there are a lot or difficult questions
<pleia2> the sessions have been quite pleasant lately though :)
<Cheri703> I might be able to *be* there, I just don't have the time to prepare one!
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> #topic Career Days session October 18, 2012 1900UTC
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<Deindre> :)
<Cheri703> Silvia (Dolasilla) Will be our next presenter!
<pleia2> \o/
<Deindre> wow
<Cheri703> She'll be talking about her work as a Software Release Coordinator
<Cheri703> If anyone wants to volunteer to present in the future, as always you can contact me or sign up on the wiki page linked above
<Cheri703> aaaand that's about all I had :)
<pleia2> #topic Any thing else?
<pleia2> anyone else have anything? :)
<IdleOne> Guess not.
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  9 18:24:06 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-10-09-18.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-10-09-18.02.html
<Cheri703> Thanks
<IdleOne> thank you
<Cheri703> no IdleOne, thank YOU
<IdleOne> No no, TNKU!
<IdleOne> :)
<Cheri703> kthxbai
<IdleOne> k lol
<Deindre> thank you :)
<IdleOne> prego
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday November 13th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-10-08
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  8 18:00:27 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone! who all is here for the meeting? :)
<belkinsa> o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<anna_> .o/ <- newbie
<pleia2> #chair Cheri703
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 pleia2
<pleia2> welcome belkinsa and anna_
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<pleia2> #chair Dolasilla
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 Dolasilla pleia2
<pleia2> #topic 1305 Blueprint updates
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women
<Dolasilla> hi all, sorry, little late
<pleia2> so we made a nice dent in our blueprint :)
<Cheri703> here, had to reboot computer
<pleia2> pretty much the only things left are career days sessions, which we'll POSTPONE until next cycle
<pleia2> I'll be making these a higher priority on my list as we've had direct interest in doing more of them
<pleia2> oh, I should say that release is on October 17th, so new cycle starts soon :)
<Dolasilla> pleia2, shall we add to the bluprint the review of the content on the site?
<pleia2> we'll be participating in the online UDS in November as well to hash our ideas: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> Dolasilla: we should probably put a wiki page together of things we want to discuss for blueprint goals
<Dolasilla> pleia2, right
<belkinsa> That can work or maybe a LP page for the ease of editing?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/RoadMap
<pleia2> so we can create a Roadmap-S
<pleia2> err -T
 * belkinsa nods
<pleia2> we never had one for -S, virtualized UDS threw us for a loop
<pleia2> I'll create that as we get closer to UDS so we can all chime in
<pleia2> anyway, great job everyone this cycle :)
<pleia2> #topic Revisting the discussion about "Improvements to GetInvolved page"
<pleia2> belkinsa: the floor is yours!
<belkinsa> Thank you, pleia2.
<belkinsa> We made some progress with the GetInolved Page Project.
<belkinsa> We have the 'What People are Doing page" up and ready for your stories of you guys got involved with Ubuntu.
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/GIWPI
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/GIWPI
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WhatPeopleAreDoing
<belkinsa> You can e-mail me the stories or you can add them yourself if you have the skills to edit wiki pages.
<belkinsa> There is no deadline to this.
<pleia2> thanks for taking initiative on this :)
<pleia2> it's a great idea
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Any questions so far?
<Dolasilla> no, clear and looks pretty nice to me!
<belkinsa> Okay.
<pleia2> belkinsa: do you have any specific tasks folks can work on to help with the getting involved page?
<belkinsa> Not at the moment, but since you mentioned it, I can think about this.  Thank you.
<pleia2> belkinsa: also, if you're interested we can do a blog post on blog.ubuntu-women.org about "What people are doing" to raise the profile a bit
<belkinsa> I'm interested in this idea of posting a call on the blog.
<pleia2> great, sync up with me via email with some proposed text and we'll get something up :)
<Dolasilla> belkinsa, are you still thinking of putting in place the quiz to find the best team for getting involved?
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> I am and this was the next thing that I was going to bring up.
<belkinsa> Is it safe to move on to the quiz idea?
<pleia2> so the current problem is we have no where to host it
<pleia2> I was thinking we should instead put our efforts into getting it included on community.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> Yes, to help the others in the community.
<Dolasilla> makes sense
<pleia2> belkinsa: dholbach is lead on community.ubuntu.com, I can put you in touch with him if that would be helpful
<belkinsa> Okay, I will e-mail him about hosting the quiz.
<belkinsa> Wait, never mind. Thank you for doing this.
<belkinsa> Safe to move on to last idea?
<pleia2> I'd say so
<pleia2> #topic Discuss survey results part 2
<pleia2> #link http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/10/ubuntu-women-survey-2013-results-part-2/
<pleia2> so based on feedback, belkinsa is totally on the right track with improving our Getting Involved stuff :)
<Dolasilla> true :)
<pleia2> it was nice to see some fresh ideas for things we can be doing too
<pleia2> now we just need to drum up the volunteers to make it happen ;)
<belkinsa> Yup.
<pleia2> anyone else have any comments?
<belkinsa> I have one suggestion about for the developers type of people not knowing how to get into a project.
<Dolasilla> one of the point is to create online projects..
<belkinsa> Maybe a wiki page with a list of active projects that they can look through?
<Dolasilla> yes would make sense, but we would need to find good ideas to populate it
<anna_> this developer type of person would like that
<pleia2> Dolasilla: yeah, I think that's always been the challenge
<pleia2> it would be great to see though
<anna_> do you know experienced developers who might have 'boring' stuff lying around which they don't have time/priority for?
<anna_> it might be not-so-boring for people who are just starting :)
<pleia2> it's kind of a chicken and egg problem, developers are too busy to delegate tasks, so they continue to be too busy
<pleia2> it takes a fair amount of effort to put a task into something that a new developer can tackle
<anna_> and then there's quality control, yes
<pleia2> it's not hopeless, we just need someone to take ownership of making this project happen and approaching developers for bite-size tasks
<Dolasilla> pleia2, there was something setup by daniel time ago, no? little bug fixes to get started with coding?
<Dolasilla> could we reuse that?
<pleia2> Dolasilla: yes, a long time ago, might be something we can look into
<Dolasilla> I will try to retrieve the link
<pleia2> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<Dolasilla> :D
<Dolasilla> thanks pleia2! :D
<belkinsa> Is it still alive?
<pleia2> no
<belkinsa> I see.
<pleia2> but it could be resurrected
<belkinsa> It could.
<pleia2> since it already exists I think Dolasilla is right, this would be a good starting point
<belkinsa> Maybe with the help of the community.
<pleia2> anyone want to take some time to browse the status of harvest and put together a quick report for the team?
<Dolasilla> pleia2, I can take that
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> #action Dolasilla to investigate the status of harvest and report back
<meetingology> ACTION: Dolasilla to investigate the status of harvest and report back
<pleia2> #action belkinsa to draft up blog post re: "What people are doing" project
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa to draft up blog post re: "What people are doing" project
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to create Roadmap-T wiki page
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to create Roadmap-T wiki page
<pleia2> #topic Any other business (AOB)
<belkinsa> Nope.
<pleia2> anyone else have any comments, ideas, etc before we wrap up? :)
<belkinsa> Wel,, I do.
<pleia2> go for it
<Cheri703> I do when belkinsa is done
<belkinsa> About the image of the group out reaching past the circle of Ubuntu.  Maybe it's a good idea to get article in a non-Ubuntu mag?
<belkinsa> In another Linux mag, is what I mean.
<pleia2> about Ubuntu Women specifically?
<belkinsa> Yes, and what the members are doing in the community and that stuff.
<belkinsa> It could bring more women in.
<pleia2> yeah, we can certainly look into that
<belkinsa> Cool, thanks.
 * belkinsa nods to Cheri703
<Cheri703> my question is what time frame are we on with leadership terms? I know that we had the most recent election a while back...I can't remember
<pleia2> I think we'll be doing an election next summer
<Cheri703> ok, just curious :)
<pleia2> for all 3 spots (we have 4 now because there was a tie)
<pleia2> Cheri703: don't you want to be a leader FOREVER? :)
<Cheri703> well obviously
<pleia2> hehe
<Dolasilla> lol
<belkinsa> lol
<pleia2> oh, also worth mentioning that we wrapped up our scavenger hunt!
<pleia2> #link http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/10/scavenger-hunt-results/
<pleia2> thanks to Cheri703 for leading up that effort and getting the prizes sorted + shipped to the winners :)
<Dolasilla> 38 submissions is not bad...!
<pleia2> also, someone other than me needs to do art things (isn't that trophy clip art beautiful? oh gosh...)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I should be banned from inkscape
<pleia2> alright, anything else?
<belkinsa> Nope.
<Dolasilla> no
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone!
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<pleia2> and it was great to see new faces, thanks for coming anna_!
<anna_> thank you :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  8 18:49:16 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-10-08-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-10-08-18.00.html
<Dolasilla> bye all! :)
<belkinsa> See ya
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-10-06
<BIOS9> im just clicking on a bunch of channels... where am i now
